# String Array nach Inititialisierung mit beliebig vielen Elementen füllen?



## lukelukeluke (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich arbeite in letzter Zeit an einem Chat Clienten. Leider bin ich nun nicht mehr weiter gekommen - das ist der Grudn wieso ich hier bin. Mein Client sollte ein Array für die User haben, welche online sind. Da habe ich ein String array gebaut:
*String onlineusers[] = {"peter","hans","heiko","klaus"}*
Nun möchte ich aber gerne immer wenn jemand kommt eine funktion userjoin(String user) aufrufen, welche den User zum Array hinzufügt. Dasselbe mit userleave(String user).  Das problem ist nur, das mein Array nur 4 Plätze hat. Kann ich ein Array nicht so aufbauen, dass ich beliebig viele Elemente hinzufügen kann, auch wenn es schon initialisiert ist? Weil ich weiss ja nicht wie viele User online kommen...

Meine Einzige Idee die ich im Moment noch habe wäre ein hidden Textfeld im GUI, in welchem ich die User gespeichert halte - hätte es aber lieber im Array. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte?
Danke!
Gruss, Lukas


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Nimm eine Liste, entweder LinkedList oder ArrayList ... füll diese mit deinen Strings... dann kannst du immernoch toArray() aufrufen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## cham (7. Dezember 2004)

Also die Aufgabenstellung schreit irgendwie nach List oder Collection. Dort hast Du nämlich add und remove Methoden. Ggf. könntest Du auch ne Map nutzen und den User gleich komplett hinterlegen und den Namen bzw. seine ID als Schlüssel nutzen.


----------



## lukelukeluke (8. Dezember 2004)

hi zusammen. Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Ich habe jetzt eine ArrayList verwendet.
Damit kann ich alles machen was ich wollte.
Wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt (komme von C++)

Muchos gracias!


----------

